# Light Trouble



## AceT9 (Jun 10, 2006)

Well i have a little problem . Me and my friend were planning to be growing White Widow at his house and he had a1000hps somewhere so his parents did not find it. Today i find out that he got arrested for armed robbery and now i cant get the hps from him,so this like screws up my whole plan to grow . Since i spent alot of my money on that hps i now dont have that much money. I spoke to a local hydroponics store and he is going to give me a deal on this whole set up for cheap(it is his but he is planning on buying a new one)http://www.airlinehydroponics.com/cgi-bin/store.pl?item=476 

I was wondering would this be a okay light for flowering. I already have lights for vegging, so i need for flowering. I know you guys dont know how much bud i will get out of this light but can anyone give a prediction? Any comments will be very appreicated .


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 10, 2006)

Those are pretty good, really strong for flouro. but I have never flowered with them, not even a guess on yield. Is he switching to an HPS or something? I would try to find another used/refurbished one for a good price.


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 10, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> Is he switching to an HPS or something?


 
is who switching to an hps? My friend had a 1000 watt hps but he had hidden it somewhere that i dont know about.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 10, 2006)

The guy that is hooking you up with the flouro, what is he switching to? There is a huge difference between the light you are looking at and a 1000W HPS


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 10, 2006)

*The guy at the store is hopeing to sell me the flouro and then by himself a bigger light. The guy at the store is not the guy that i was going to grow with. The guy is selling me the flouro for 45? Should i use this for flowering?*


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 10, 2006)

You can but it's better for veg, that's a good price for that particular light, but it still isn't going to match an HPS.


----------



## fusible (Jun 10, 2006)

In order to answer your question we need to know what nutes your using, how long your vegging, rh, temp, watering sched., etc..... you've already told us you're planning on using that light for the whole cycle, we don't need to know what light the hydroponics guy is switching to, that's irrelevant.....obviously you're yield will be lower than it would be if you were using a HPS, but depending on the other factors you might end up with something decent.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 15, 2006)

My point was not what light the guy at the store is switching to, I was trying to steer him in the direction of _why_ the guy at the store is changing. People at the stores will try to pawn anything off to people once they are done with it.
Since this whole thread is about lights the things you are asking are not needed, he wants to know if it's enough light, not about plant health. If it ain't enough light it ain't enough light, whatever you feed it or however you treat it.
My point. You can flower with this light but you might not be that happy with the results.


----------

